

Astro Boy Gets the Hollywood-Blockbuster Treatment - edw519
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/hollywood/magazine/17-09/pl_screen?currentPage=all

======
JacobAldridge
I always have concerns for these type of projects. They almost seemed forced
to balance the style of the original, to suit the nostalgic audience, with the
demands of the modern movie-goer.

Usually, they fall flat somewhere in the middle. Why not focus on one (the
nostalgic audience probably doesn't value the payments to Jackson, Cage,
Sutherland and Theron; spend less, increase ROI), or the other (new, schmick
robot boy movie unrestricted by accuracy to a 60's anime)?

------
billswift
I agree with the comments on the linked article, I liked the Speed Racer movie
too. On the other hand, I thought the Lost In Space movie was worse than the
original series. I was a kid when all three of these Astro Boy, Speed Racer,
and Lost in Space were originally out, so we'll see how it goes. What's next
though, Marine Boy, that's the only other __major __cartoon from the 70s left,
that I can remember. Or maybe they'll do an Ultraman movie rather than the
pukey Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers that supposedly evolved from it.

~~~
locopati
They've yet to have their way with the cold corpse of Star Blazers.

